# Info on Kansas breeder?



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. I went to see the website but could not find any information on the sires and dams of the puppies. They seem to say they do clearences, but the dogs bred and whether they have them is unclear. They also seem to have a large operation with Goldens and Labs. I have PM'd you with some of my reccomended breeders in Kansas. Good luck in your search and welcome.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Welcome aboard....

The very top tool bar has a tab marked Miscellaneous...under is a tab titled Puppy Buyers Checklist....there is alot of info in there to help get you in the groove of what to look for what to ask....

What an exciting time for your family!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I also know of some very reputable breeders in Kansas, but there are also some excellent breeders closer to you. The traits that you loved about your first Golden baby are traits of the breed, so that if you find a well bred puppy, he or she will have many of those same traits.

Here is information on puppy referral in your area:

http://www.gsgrc.org/breederref.htm

http://www.njpbgrc.org/NJPBGRC Puppy Referral.htm

There is a searchable list of breeders by state on this site

http://www.goldenbreedersresource.org/

Although many of the breeders listed here are reputable, not all are responsible breeders.

The Puppy Fact Checker mentioned above is good as is the information at the GRCA website:

http://www.grca.org/menu_searchingforgr.htm

You also need to be aware that Kansas is a huge commercial breeding state as well, and to be very careful when looking at breeders on the internet. As this board has discovered, anybody can look good on the internet.


----------



## tsdairy (Dec 9, 2007)

One I would steer from is in Eudora where I got Faith. She has English, American and a combo of the two.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Welcome and I hope you get your new puppy. I think if you can find a breeder with the clearances closer to you than go with them. I couldnt see any clearances except them listing their hips. I dont like the big operation that they seem to have with Goldens, Labs and Weimerianers.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

There really is no need for you to go to Kansas to find a puppy. I usually recommend people contact or join a local GR club. That way, you can become familiar with breeders in your area. There is incredible peer pressure when you are a member of a local club, so that most times forces people into responsible breeding.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Others have covered it well. I wanted to say welcome and I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful Rocky.


----------



## Rem (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Sharon. It's not crazy. If you love the personality and unique physical traits all Goldens have, can be assured of the lineage, and can have a very close decendant you should do it. Let me know how you make out!
[email protected]


----------



## pupymom (Oct 23, 2010)

Youa re talking aobut a really good golden Breeder who has bred for about 30 years! You can contact her directly - Jan's website is 

tbarctry@totelcsi.net


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Interesting. Two brand new members singing the praises of this breeder. Curious.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Jackson'sMom said:


> Interesting. Two brand new members singing the praises of this breeder. Curious.


The word I was thinking of was "obvious".


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Can you say "Google"? LOL!


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!

Don't get hung up on getting a relative from the same kennel as your other dog. Goldens as a rule are quite similar in behavior and attitudes, no need to be loyal to the same kennel.

Read up on the sticky on selecting a good breeder, this kennel seems to be missing a lot of information.

Lana


----------



## Abby (Aug 17, 2010)

Hmm, I googled her and evening star kennels, there is no info on sires and dams, and they breed many breeds. Also, they advertise on pets4you.com, anypet.com, abcpet.com, aaappet.com and others. definitely not the sign of a great breeder. Also, they endorse nuvet... blechh


----------



## Abby (Aug 17, 2010)

Jackson'sMom said:


> Interesting. Two brand new members singing the praises of this breeder. Curious.


I just noticed that. One of them says "joined in 2008", though only 1 post.
hmmm...


----------



## Abby (Aug 17, 2010)

Okay, sorry for the triple post, but I just had to point this out. 
2 new members praising this kennel, both only 1 post, one joined today, the other says joined 2-08-2008.
pupymom posted the post today, but Rem posted (on this thread) 2-08-2008! Obviously switched computer dates.
Coincidence?? I THINK NOT!
Sorry I just felt like sherlock holmes for a second there
but still, very sketchy...


----------



## Blackie6 (Dec 28, 2007)

*I am the origional poster*

Just so there is no confusion, I am the original poster and I wasn't singing anyone's praises or trying to promote a kennel. I was looking for a new Golden & questioning if anyone had info on them since that was where our beloved first one came from! If you see any of my following posts you can see I have since that post (couple years ago) found a Golden here in NJ. His picture is in my profile actually. I don't come here anymore, but I received an e-mail update on this thread and thought I should come set the record straight!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Blackie6 said:


> Just so there is no confusion, I am the original poster and I wasn't singing anyone's praises or trying to promote a kennel. I was looking for a new Golden & questioning if anyone had info on them since that was where our beloved first one came from! If you see any of my following posts you can see I have since that post (couple years ago) found a Golden here in NJ. His picture is in my profile actually. I don't come here anymore, but I received an e-mail update on this thread and thought I should come set the record straight!



We were talking about the last 2 posts on page 1 of this thread, not your original post.


----------



## Rhonda (May 6, 2011)

Hi Sharon,
I got a puppy from Jan !5 years ago. He passed away in October. we are still heartbroken ... looking for another puppy. It seems I'm going to fly one in from Kansas again! Did you buy your pupppy from Jan? How is it going? Seems these posts are from a few years back... Hope u see this message!
Thanks Rhonda


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I know this thread is really old but I'm surprised nobody mentioned that the fact that her puppies are sold in pet stores is pretty much the biggest red flag you can find!


----------



## Michael Doyle (Sep 17, 2016)

*Nugget*

Our nine year old amazing golden retriever from this breeder died on September 1. We loved this sweet dog - and when we bought him knew nothing about breeding practices. We did drive to Havana from Colorado to be confident we were not supporting a puppy mill. There were so many red flags - the puppy was in an outside kennel. When I asked to see the parents, we were driven to another outside kennel in a pick-up truck and not actually allowed out of the truck to look at the mom - I remember she looked very bedraggled and the owner told me it was because she had had puppies in the last few months. We took our pup into her house and he immediately peed on her floor -obviously uncomfortable in the home, and she was obviously not happy to have him in her home. But we had already fallen in love with the puppy and I wouldn't have left him there for the world.

Our baby had many behavior issues that were resolved over time because of the many hours my husband spent with him. He was a loving and beautiful soul. I would not give up my time with him, but I also do not want to support these breeding practices. Our dog died suddenly of a fast moving cancer - who knows if it was a result of poor breeding - but I do know that he came from a breeder that did not hold Golden Retrievers in her heart, but bred them for money. I would not support her and would caution others from buying from Jan Todd or T-Bar Country Retrievers. We took Nugget home and loved him very much - but we also unknowingly supported the suffering of the dogs we left behind with the money we paid for our beloved puppy.

We have learned so much and hope that anyone searching for a golden seeks advice from this forum first.


----------



## ALEE13 (Aug 25, 2020)

Blackie6 said:


> OK, this is my first post here & I am sorry if this sounds silly but here goes. I am in NJ, but had a beautiful Golden (our first baby) we bought in 1995 from a Shake-A-Paw store. I know now that it was a mistake, we should have gone to a breeder but we were young, newly married and didn't know how to go about buying a dog. We went to the store "just to look" but we fell in love with him and bought him on the spot. I do have his breeder information and even copies of dysplasia certificates from the store. And, even though everyone warned me about all the bad puppies that were purchased there...he was the BEST dog. The only health problem he had was a thyroid problem Diagnosed at about age 6. He showed no signs of any other illness until about 2 weeks before his death in Sept 2005. He would have been 11 years old in November. He stopped eating one day and then was diagnosed with an aggressive cancer. His death was the hardest thing I've ever had to deal with. I have 3 kids, but I had Rocky first and even over 2 year after his death I have tears in my eyes just talking about him. We have not been able to think about another Golden in the house, the heartache feels the same as the day his died. Until recently. The kids (aged 6,9,12) are begging for another Golden (my youngest used to fall asleep on his back and on his belly) which brings me to my question if you made it this far. I think we are about ready to get another Golden soon so I've been online a lot and found this site! As I mentioned, I know his breeder information and they have a website! It is T-bar located in Kansas. The breeder's name is Jan Todd. According to the site they will fly out a puppy, or knowing a puppy from this place could be a relative of our beloved Rocky, we would be willing to possibly travel out to get him. Is this crazy and has anyone ever heard of this breeder?
> 
> Thank you so much for taking the time to read this and for any information you have.
> 
> Sharon


Hi


----------



## ALEE13 (Aug 25, 2020)

Loisiana said:


> I know this thread is really old but I'm surprised nobody mentioned that the fact that her puppies are sold in pet stores is pretty much the biggest red flag you can find!


Hi I know this is a really old thread but I really want to know how this worked out because I have almost same experience for our first baby who was from TBar as well (& we also bought in a store so many years ago before knowing any better) & he was the BEST. I would like to discuss our situation further if you receive this? Please let me know. Thank you!!


----------



## ALEE13 (Aug 25, 2020)

I should add ours was a beautiful & amazing yellow English Lab retriever. Not a golden


----------

